
Teenager and His Mom Tried to Warn Apple of FaceTime Bug - flurdy
https://www.wsj.com/articles/teenager-and-his-mom-tried-to-warn-apple-of-facetime-bug-11548783393
======
move-on-by
I find when reporting bugs, you have to do all the work. Supply videos,
screenshots, gifs. Step-by-step reply. The people who’s job it is to filter
out the junk from the actual bugs have such little technical know-how and are
overwhelmed with so many dumb users that you basically have to do their jobs
for them by supplying an entire write up on the issue. It’s the only way I’ve
found to consistently get through to someone that knows what’s going on.

------
stcredzero
Without exception, whenever I've tried to report bugs to technology related
companies, I always get some kind of arrogant, snotty backlash from the person
on the other end. It seems like only half of the time, they actually bother to
listen to or carefully read what I'm saying. I get the distinct feeling that
I'm being quickly pigeonholed (and blamed) and facts don't matter.

~~~
NoPicklez
Because the majority of people that report bugs are most likely customers who
don't know how to do something with their device.

Whilst that doesn't excuse people from providing positive customer service, it
certainly contributes.

~~~
stcredzero
_Because the majority of people that report bugs are most likely customers who
don 't know how to do something with their device._

If they just implement that heuristic, don't they insulate themselves from any
chance of receiving valuable information? Isn't this a form of bigotry
substituting for actually processing information?

------
flurdy
Another article on The Verge with more details:
[https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/29/18202398/apple-
facetime-b...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/29/18202398/apple-facetime-bug-
warned-eavesdropping)

------
sand500
Good for them to try to attempt to do responsible disclosure instead of just
posting on reddit.

I wonder if they could have called Apple support and have gotten the rep to
try to repro the bug.

